# Control de velocidad de motor DC (12Vcc, 1000W)



## luispedrolo (Oct 27, 2005)

Hola a todos.

Necesito controlar la velocidad de un motor de 12Vcc y 1000W. El problema que tengo es la elevada corriente que debe disipar el circuito regulador. He consultado algunos variadores comerciales, pero no llegan a la citada potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lo único que se me ocurre es utilizar un amplificador de corriente con un espejo de corriente. (1 Kw de potencia? que es lo que mueve el motor?)

Voy a ver que consigo y te digo.

Mientras tanto tiro la idea a ver si a alguien se le ocurre otra cosa.

Aquí hay un ejemplo pero solo puede llegar a 50W:
http://home.no.net/andiha/articles/audio/powamp.htm
pero a lo mejor tomas idea.


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## VichoT (Dic 8, 2005)

hola luispedrolo.

Quiza otra alternativa es que utilizen na serie de reguladores de corriente en paralelo comandados todos por un control central. asi podras diseñar un regulador para 20A por ejemplo y construyes los otros 5.

ojo con los disipadores talves sea buena idea montar cada regulador en un disipador separado.


----------



## Betomelo (Ene 23, 2006)

Si vas a hacer un control de velocidad mediante variacion de corriente tienes 2 problemas:

1. El que ya comentaste de la alta disipacion de potencia,
2. En regimenes de corriente bajos los motores DC pierden demasiada fuerza,

no seria posible hacer un regulador de velocidad mediante PWM utilizando power mosfets?


----------



## JR (Ene 24, 2006)

12vdc a 1000w son 83.3amperes,  puedes hacerte un regulador de voltage q te aguante 250amp eso para llevarlo casi al extremo, de decir q el motos esta digamos en 4vdc 1000w = 250amp, ...... ocuparias uffffff cuantos transistores tipo cebolla, mas el espacio y la disipación ..........

si lo hicieras con mosfet ocuparías digamos unos 5 si son de 50amp, seria menos espacio, aunque claro un buen disipador............  me parece q te convienen los mosfet.


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Feb 12, 2006)

En primera luispedrolo, donde vas a utilizar ese motor y donde lo conseguiste? yo quiero uno de esos. 

Te pregunto donde lo vas a utilizar para que veas bien si quieres control de corriente y/o de voltaje. Pero lo mas facil es un control de voltaje. Te recomiendo una fuente conmutada tipo buck (depende mucho de conque voltaje quieres alimentar el sistema pero me imagino que con 12V) donde vas a utilizar mosfets como elementos de conmutación. existen mosfet hasta de 110 amp, pero aun asi, sugiero que le pongas unos 4 de ese tipo en paralelo. Por otro lado consiguete un nucleo toroidal grande 8unos 5cm de diámetro) y diodos de velocidad alta (no ultra alta) chonchos, porque vas a necesitar un buen. Por la construcción, no creo que haya tanto problema.


----------



## fdesergio (May 8, 2006)

Si vas a variar velocidad definitivamente debes usar PWM para no perder torque, ya es facil conseguir MOSFET o IGBT que te manejen esa corriente por lo del voltaje no hay problema, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## JEF (Jun 11, 2007)

Con una experiencia de 30 años le aconsejo cambiar de motor por uno de 120VDC, pues sale mas caro el collar que el perro. Primero porque es necesario colocar un transformador de por lo menos 1500W y con la corriente del secundario tan grande se requiere el empleo de bobinados de gran calibre lo cual resulta en un transformador voluminoso y caro.  Si no se coloca ransformador se estaria sacando de la red de 120 VAC una potencia de 83.33A *120V es decir 10KW. Esto quiere decir que una instalacion casera normal no es suficiente para obtener una carga útil.


----------



## DANDY (Jul 4, 2007)

pues si no tienes un suministro de potencia elevado entonces te recomiendo que mandes a rebobinar ese motorcito por uno de 190 vdc en el caso que tu red sea de 220 o uno de 90vdc en el caso que tu red sea de 110vac y .........de alli te paso el diagrama de un variador de velocidad de cualquiera de esas  tensiones 90vdc o 180vdc  obvio que esta vez consumira mucho menos corriente que casi 20 veces menos en el caso de 180v


----------



## bulbo raquídeo (Abr 14, 2009)

A ver Dandy... Pasa el diagrama del variador 110vac - 90vdc... Hay que checarlo...


----------



## jubei (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola a todos, estoy en un proyecto de un brazo robotico, y he probado con motores PAP pero no me dan buenos resultados ya que no poseen la fuerza suficiente, creo que es debido a que las dimensiones del brazo son iguales a la de un brazo humano, ademas este esta hecho en aluminio, por lo que se manja un peso considerable yes que asi lo piden en la U, e intentado probar con motores D.C pero no consigo controlarlos ya que se requiere de mucha precision para el posicionamiento del brazo.
si alguien sabe de un metodo de control para estos motores le agradeceria mucho que me echen una mano, o si saben de otra clase de motores que pueda utilizar en este proyecto les agradeceria mucho su ayuda. he leido por ahi el control PID pero es superdificil, tambien hay un PID programado en el PC pero no entendi a que se referia.
si conocen otro


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jul 22, 2009)

jubei dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, estoy en un proyecto de un brazo robotico, y he probado con motores PAP pero no me dan buenos resultados ya que no poseen la fuerza suficiente, creo que es debido a que las dimensiones del brazo son iguales a la de un brazo humano, ademas este esta hecho en aluminio, por lo que se manja un peso considerable yes que asi lo piden en la U, e intentado probar con motores D.C pero no consigo controlarlos ya que se requiere de mucha precision para el posicionamiento del brazo.
> si alguien sabe de un metodo de control para estos motores le agradeceria mucho que me echen una mano, o si saben de otra clase de motores que pueda utilizar en este proyecto les agradeceria mucho su ayuda. he leido por ahi el control PID pero es superdificil, tambien hay un PID programado en el PC pero no entendi a que se referia.
> si conocen otro


que tal.. bueno, te tengo uun par de recomendaciones.. primeramente.. equilibra cada uno de los eslabones, es decir, acerca el centroide de cada uno de ellos al eje de giro, de esta manera ebitaras el torque que originael propio eslabon como tal, el unico problema que esto casi doblara el peso de todo el sistema.
si usas motores de cd, usa sistemas de engranes para reducir la cantidads de movimiento por revolucion.
y aste de un buen sensor lineal, y si no lo es, saca su cura caracteristica..

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

EL problema de la regulación de velocidad de motores DC, es que la velocidad no es (ni mucho menos) lineal con la tensión aplicada, aparte del bajo rendimiento.
Para ello se inventaron los paso-paso


----------



## martincruz (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola gente tengo un problemón pareido, que quiero solucionar espero que me puedan ayudar. Tengo que controlar la velocidad de un motor de 12V. para un máquina que van a utilizar en el campo y este motor es de 2hp, por ende, puede llegar hasta consumir 120A. Yo conseguí este circuito pero no me sirve pq usa 24V aunque la parte de los IRF150 esta bien. Me parece igual que se puede llegar a hacer algo de mayor confiabilidad pq los IRF150 se queman de la nada..... por favor necesitaria ayuda urgente se los voy a agredecer saludos

Hola gente tengo un problemón parecido, que quiero solucionar espero que me puedan ayudar. Tengo que controlar la velocidad de un motor de 12V. para un máquina que van a utilizar en el campo y este motor es de 2hp, por ende, puede llegar hasta consumir 120A. Yo conseguí este circuito pero no me sirve pq usa 24V aunque la parte de los IRF150 esta bien. Me parece igual que se puede llegar a hacer algo de mayor confiabilidad pq los IRF150 se queman de la nada..... por favor necesitaria ayuda urgente se los voy a agradecer saludos


----------



## gjelec (Mar 30, 2011)

Hola!
Soy nuevo en estos temas, pues quería hacer un regulador de velocidad de un motor cc de 12V. Lo que quería es que pudiera controlar la velocidad, me explico, si por ejemplo el motor va a 50 rpm, se le introduce más carga la velocidad no varíe.¿ Existen circuitos sobre esto?
un cordial saludo
Gracias


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 30, 2011)

Busca controles PID, hay algunos ya hechos por ahi con pics y avrs. Solo tendras que ver la manera de trabajar el sensor de velocidad.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

gjelec dijo:


> Hola!
> Soy nuevo en estos temas, pues quería hacer un regulador de velocidad de un motor cc de 12V. Lo que quería es que pudiera controlar la velocidad, me explico, si por ejemplo el motor va a 50 rpm, se le introduce más carga la velocidad no varíe.¿ Existen circuitos sobre esto?
> un cordial saludo
> Gracias



Si lo que necesitas es un circuito reallimentado, que controle la velocidad y que cuando esta suba o baje le indique al PWM de control que que varie el ciclo de trabajo, tal y cual lo hace una fuente de alimentación, de echo se puede hacer sin necesidad de microcontrolador alguno, claro, para el que conoce bien de electrónica(los que no intentan cubrir sus falencias con un micro) por ejemplo con el TL494 es factible hacerlo y no es nada del otro mundo, solo que necesitara el sensor de velocidad que lo puedes hacer de muchas formas dependiendo de que velocidad necesites en tu motor, sin tener que comprar un taco generador  con este convertiraras los pulsos en tensión y lo compararas con una referencia(puede ser la propia del TL494) y de alli sacaras una tenssión de error que corregira el dute-cycle del PWM, 

Sube más datos de tu proyecto para darte información más precisa y proporcionarte un esquema tentativo para que ensayes.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 2, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> (los que no intentan cubrir sus falencias con un micro)



A ver, explicame como funciona un PID digital en su expresion de ecuacion a diferencias. Sin PID dificilmente puedes controlar un motor de manera correcta.

Ten cuidado de no confundir terminos. El Tl494 es un regulador de voltaje, para fuentes de DC-DC, pero un motor requiere mas que un voltaje estable para mantener sus revoluciones bajo diferentes condiciones de carga. Hablando matemáticamente, no estas contemplando el modelo de control del sistema mecánico del motor. La retroalimentacion del circuito es para regular el voltaje en funcion de la corriente entregada. No la velocidad del motor en funcion a su carga mecánica.

El requiere un PID y un sistema digital es el mas facil de implementar, y no por que sea digital, significa que tiene carencias o quien lo implemente no entienda lo que está haciendo. Tambien es posible hacerlo análogamente con opamps, pero requiere mas que solo pegar piezas. Además que son mas piezas las requeridas.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Error de tu parte, ya que si le coloco un taco generador o cualquier generador de pulsos estos me daran en función de la velocidad un trene de pusoso con esa frecuencia, si convierto esos pulsos en tensión, tendre un proporcional si la velocidad es estable, estos pulsos lo seran, si varian varara la tensión generada, con ello controlo el pwm para que varie lo cual me aumenara o me bajara la velocidad que es lo que queria....

En la práctica hay cientos de aplicaciones que funcionan asi, por ejemplo en los variadores de velocidad, para motores AC utillizan el mismo tipo de realimentación y funciona muy bien

Incluso se utiliza en herramientas electricas manuales, hay unas que por más carga(dentro de su rango obvio) mantienen la velocidad en vacio y con la carga y se basan el el mismo principio.

Por otro lado en ninguan parte puse o dije que el TL494 tuviera funciones PID, solo dije que con ese PWM por sus caraxteristicas se puede implementar un sistema realimentado que es otra cossa muy diferente.


Si para mis requerimientos lo puedo hacer de una forma sencilla porque complicarla?, ahora si necesito alta pressicón ya es otra historia, pero inclluso sera mejor tambien que utilice otro tipo de motores ya que en el mercado hay una variedad tan amplia para cubrir infinidada de necesidades de una manera sencilla simple y eficiente. El tema esta en conocer todos los tipos de elementos que hay en el mercado.
Nosotros hacemos control industrial desde hace mucho tiempo, y somos consultores en automación, lo que me lleva a concocer una enorme variead de productos, de los cuales tenga estanterias repletas de información ipresa de todas partes del mundo, muestras, etc lo que nos permite tener una visión más amplia de las cosas y poder dar mejores soluciones, utilzamos desde lógica discreta, microcontorladorres, mni PLC, plc medianos Plc de gran porte, sistemas asitidos por pc indstriales.... es decir eligo la mejor solución, ya que no me caso con una sola tecnologia, esta demostrado que lso que han maejado logica discreta hacen una mejor utilzacion cuando se requiere de un microcontrolador que queines no han trabajado con ella...... Hay lugares que tienen máquinas que utilizan lógica cableada y hay que modernizar, Caen los que todo lo hacen con micros.... vamos nosotros y pasamos mejores precios, porque? como no tienen idea de lo que es la lógica cableada tiran todo y hay que hacer todo de nuevo.... Imaginate una guillotina de gran porte que tiene un gran tornillo de bolas recirculantes con un motor multivelocidad, que utilzaba una cinta como la de los cassettes  pero en un ancho de unos 50mm, por un largo de 1300mm, la logica echa con transistores de germanio..... Quisieron cambiar hasta el motor que arracna estrella triangulo y para que si elmotor funciona perfecto, lleva un ebrague y como no entendian eso habia que tirarlos, igual que el tornillo qurian tirar el tornilo y el motor asociado..... .

Nostors conservamos la parte mecánica integra ya que estaba en óptimo estado y aplicamos control sobre lo que estaba, si retiramos la parte electrónica porque estaba obsoleta totalmente....

Antes que eso vino un grupo de ingenieros con un pic en el banco funcionaba pero en la máquina hacia cualqueri cosa, 6 meses la utilzaron en forma manual, hasta que hicimos el cambio podia ser un mniplc o un microcotrolador, por la nececidad de guardar los programas y otroso detalles utilzamos un micro de motorola y el equipo ya tiene más de 12 años funcionando sin fallos.......

Entonces cuando vuelco algo en este foro esta basado en una amplia expereicnia, y causa de los detractores de siempre hay muchas cosas que bien podria compartirlas pero generarian discusiones intermiblaes y por eso me abstengo de hacerlo.

Aca fijate le quise dar una solución sencilla y ya estamso discutiendo......

En otro topic alguien necesitaba un contro por corriente de 0-20mA, le propuse que compre el equipo se escapaba de sus posibiildades bueno le presente una forma sencilla de hacer el control el mismo para poder controlar una ressistencia calefactora...... no invente, tenemos experiencia y concimiento en electrónica y el instrumental adecuado para hacer los ensayos necesarios, coss que alguna vez no tocaron realizar, y se implemento en base a saber como funcionann las cosas..... pero siempre hay alguien que no lo entiende o el concoce otra forma y te complica las cosas.....


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 3, 2011)

Un encoder herradura, un pic, un transistor, un regulador 5V, un diodo, un potenciometro y un capacitor. A caso es complicado? Estoy seguro que he visto de esos en el foro por ahi ya terminados con todo y el .hex nomas para programar.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Esas cosas no las buco en el foro, porque la info que yo poseo excede la que hay aqui.... muy largameante,.
Tu forma de ver las cosas es porque solo lo sabes resolver con un micro, entre que vos armaste y programate el micro yo tengo mi sistema funcioando perfectamente.....

A vos se te olvida que hay gente que no saabe trabajar con micros, no te parece esa una complicación? para tu propio conocimintoe porque no intentass hacaer lo mismo sin un pic, te va ser de mucha utilidad y vas a aprender muchas cosas más de la electróinca...

Eso te lo digo d práctica, y mira que actualmene esoy haciendo cosas con micros, y de echo estoy probando varios de distitnas marcas, para utilzar el que mejor se adecue.......

Aqi en el foo hay un grupo luchando por hacer un conrol trifásico para motor y le estan errando de aca a la china, pero como coo todo programador de pic cerrado, listo no gasto tiempo que se golpeen solos...


Yo siempre miro que presisa elforits y le dos lo más simple y menos costoso algo que pueda comprender con facilidad, vos como todo estudiante estas encandilado con los micros... pero si no ejercitas electrónica en sseri un mcro no te soluciona las cosas, y si no basta ver cuando intentan relacionar al pic con el mundo exterior la cantidad de horrors que cometen por la falta de conocimiento

Hace unos años un socio nustro recien recibido se fue por eso el todo lo queria resolver con un pic....

Cuando necesitabamos que hiciera algo con el naufragaba..... por lo antedicho...

hubo que hacer un simulador para trabajar con la ecu fuera del vehiculo, pudo sintetizar la señal se recontracoplico la cosa, yo miraba y el tiempo no me daba a más de dicutir por entender que el pulo de control tenei que ver con la amplitu del mismo y no con su druación....

Asi que lo resolvi muy facil, un generador de funciones un contador y una cosa para que me de 59 pulsos e un ancho y uno del doble.... nunca pudiern hacer el proceso con el pic yo lo resolvi en undos por tres con un cirucito analogico y un poco de lógica discreta.... no siguio , yo luego con tiempo lo hice, pero claro neceistas saber muchas cosas que la simple programación no te da.....

Mira si no me gustara este tema empece con una ibm 360 y le recontracomplicado cobol..... compramos un 6800 cuando sali un sueldo.... hicmos maravillas con el 62C50 con e z80 ni que decir... cuando no habia pc nos hicimo de un teclado mecanico ibm y un generdor de caractees y no s hicimos un programdor donde veiamos que haciamos, eso no exitgia en el mercado... con el 6H05 y otros que no se hizo, luego llego el 8051 y el rumbo comenzo a cambiar luego la imbatible serie 68H11 que para  uso industrial no tiene competencia.....

Te parece que no me inteesan los micros? las cosas ehcas con PC386 como control....

La diferencia y creeme que te entiendo reide en que vos estas empezando, ni yo cuando empece fui asi, simpre fui más racional y la experienia y los años y la enseñanza a muchos jóvenes me dan otra visual, hay dos formas paa este caso el que vos decis para quien maneja un mcro es sencillo de esa forma, pero para quein no conoce es más simple la otra, concee a fondo la que propongo permite sacarle más jugo a los micros....


hay gente que para un pwm busca un micro que lo tenga implementado, cuantas veces habia que hacer algo y lo unico que habia era uno que no lenia pwm y listo cual es problema se hace igual y lo hemos echo, hay veces que un micro me saco las papas del fuego, y esa forma de manejar las cosas a muchos les gustga a otros no, el que se fue no podia entendee como pasaba de una cosa a la otra o como en trabajo reduje el circuito en tres oportunidades y funcionaba perfectamente bien.... como no lo entendia le echo la culpa a la univerdidad que no le habian enseñado y no hubo forma de hacerle entender que estaba constratando muchos años de experiencia con sus primeros pasos y en luga de quedarse y aprender se fue......

Los que han seguido hoy muchos de ellso estan trabajdo en distintos ambiotos por su cuenta y muy bien, supieron capitalizar la experienia y luego hacer la suy propia....


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 3, 2011)

Caray! claro que se hacer PID análogos con opamps. Por eso se que es mas complicado manejarlos. Los he hecho fijos con valores precalculados, y tambien los he hecho regulables para poder regular las constantes P, I y D independientementes y obtener el comportamiento mas adecuado a la aplicación. Ya sabes que hay diferentes tipos de respuestas dependiendo la posicion de los polos del sistema completo.

Pero siendo sinceros... es mucho mas facil bajar el programa hecho, conectar, programar y listo. Si los sistemas digitales no fueran mas versatiles, simples para el usuario final y baratos, no tendrian el éxito que tienen en la tecnología. La prueba en el mercado se demuestra. ¿O a poco los PLC no son digitales? Y esos son los controles por excelencia en la industria. ¿conoces los PLC? Los de gama media ya incluyen un PID como parte de sus funciones regulares.

Aqui el asunto es que, se trataba de resolver un problema de manera facil y rapida, y supongo que si le sirvio mi sugerencia por que no ha respondido en estos dias. O igual ya no le importó. Ahora, que si hubiera dicho, que queria aprender todo sobre control de motores, entonces si conviene remontarse a la teoria de la respuesta en tiempo de un mortor y sistemas en tiempo continuo.

Y sobre el control trifásico, yo lo hice con un pic y trabaja perfectamente... y fijate que tambien use un PID digital! Obtuve 8400 RPM con un motor de 5400. Todo es cuestión de hacer los planteamientos correctos antes de pegar cables. Como que recuerdo haber visto el tema, pero como vi que los estabas acesorando, pues supuse que los llevarias a buen termino.

En fin, a ver si contesta el que tiene la duda.


----------



## gjelec (Abr 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si lo que necesitas es un circuito reallimentado, que controle la velocidad y que cuando esta suba o baje le indique al PWM de control que que varie el ciclo de trabajo, tal y cual lo hace una fuente de alimentación, de echo se puede hacer sin necesidad de microcontrolador alguno, claro, para el que conoce bien de electrónica(los que no intentan cubrir sus falencias con un micro) por ejemplo con el TL494 es factible hacerlo y no es nada del otro mundo, solo que necesitara el sensor de velocidad que lo puedes hacer de muchas formas dependiendo de que velocidad necesites en tu motor, sin tener que comprar un taco generador  con este convertiraras los pulsos en tensión y lo compararas con una referencia(puede ser la propia del TL494) y de alli sacaras una tenssión de error que corregira el dute-cycle del PWM,
> 
> Sube más datos de tu proyecto para darte información más precisa y proporcionarte un esquema tentativo para que ensayes.



Estoy contigo en intentar hacer las cosas sin micro, al menos, primero pensar las posibles opciones y cuando ya no quede otra usarlos, hay que pensar.

Pues la verdad que creo que encontré circuitos que pueden ayudarme:

http://www.ee.nmt.edu/~thomas/data_sheets/LMD18200.pdf

El de la página 9 si mi memoria no me falla. ¿Qué tacometro puedo comprar en el mercado?
Alguno en especial?

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2011)

Perfecto, si en la página 9 hay una aplicación, que no es con el tl494, pero lo hace 3525 que es otro excelente pwm, muy utilzado también(es parte de la familia 3524/5/6)
El eleemento se denomina tacogenerdor, el mismo se acopla al eje del motor y pide que sea del tipo que genera 1V/1000RPM, 
cuaquiera que cumpla esa condición(1000RMP/v) te sirve, se vende en las casas que vendern productos de automación y control industrial


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2011)

Aunque se puede hacer de forma ecónomica con un disco y una barrera optica en U, y si es necesario se amplifica la tensión para llegar a la relacion 1000RMP/V ya  que eso pulsos se entra un convertidor de frecuencia tensión de la misma national(es bartato) y el conjunto te sirve perfectametne y se sale bastate menos que un taco generador


----------



## granmicky (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola a todos,
necesito controlar el torque de un motor-generador. El torque de referencia se calcula digitalmente con un micro y varia con una frecuencia de 20 Hz (cambios de pequeña magnitud). Puedo calcular el voltaje de entrada del motor en cada momento para que produzca el torque requerido pero no se como producir ese voltaje o como disipar toda la potencia generada. ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea?


----------



## gemius (Abr 22, 2011)

hola megustaria que me ayudaran me inicio en Electronica y me consegui un motorcito de 24V a 3.8A quiciera controlar su velocidad y centido de giro para poderlo utilizar como taladro para placas y si se puede como destornillador en algunos temas que vi en algunos foros encontre algunos pero son para motores de voltaje bajo mayormente para juguetes de antemano gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2011)

utilza el buscador hay posteados varios circuitos en el foro


----------

